# other name for a short barrel shotgun?



## alucard

This is probably a dumb question but a short-barrelled rifle is called a carbine. I know that a short-barrelled shotgun is usually called a "sawed-off" shotgun. 

But, why doesn't a short-barrelled shotgun have it's own name designating that it has a short barrel, such as the carbine?


----------



## 2400

> other name for a short barrel shotgun?


AOW or SBS.


----------



## Mike Barham

A short double is sometimes called "Lupara." Jeff Cooper talks about it here http://dvc.org.uk/jeff/jeff11_11.html, among other places.

Note also that a true carbine is not just a short rifle, but rather a rifle of reduced power.


----------



## GURU1911

If the barrel length is 18" or longer, it may be called "a home protection & insurance device". If the barrel length is less than 18" it is called "illegal" by the atf boys in washington. A more polite term would be to call any type of shotgun a "scatter-gun" when liberals are nearby. I know this for a fact from having a table at local gunshows many years ago during the 1980's & 1990's. 

For example: "sonic sound suppressor" is more socially acceptable than "silencer"
"home defense scattergun" is more acceptable than "sawed-off"

i know this junk is really an aggravation to true gun-folks, but i have been very successful in turning around many liberals by simply educating them to the truth.


----------



## kg333

Mike Barham said:


> Note also that a true carbine is not just a short rifle, but rather a rifle of reduced power.


Doesn't shortening the barrel usually reduce the muzzle velocity? Or do you mean that a carbine is specifically a short barrelled, lower power version of a given rifle (as opposed to a gun that was originally designed with a short barrel)?

KG


----------



## EliWolfe

My dear old Daddy used to call double barrel sawed offs Belly Busters. This of course was back in the day when such talk was allowed, and even laughed at.
Eli :smt1099


----------



## EliWolfe

kg333 said:


> Doesn't shortening the barrel usually reduce the muzzle velocity?


Yes indeed that used to be the case, but ask some of the resident handloaders here and they can explain how powder charge and bullet weight can make a shorter barrel shoot to within a few hundred fps of the longer barrel with a "standard" load. Its majic I think.
Eli


----------



## bayhawk2

I've heard them called "Coach Guns"..From the times of the Stage Coach days and
the shot gunner that road ,well,shotgun.


----------

